# A few photos from Panama



## Danalemp1216 (Jan 6, 2019)

Here are a few T's I saw on a recent trip to Panama. All were seen in lowland rainforest in Gamboa, except the dead specimen which was in higher elevation in El Cope.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

